# Comment and Question about tapes



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

My son is almost half-way finished the hypno tapes. He is really enjoying them. Whereas before he often had trouble falling asleep, the tapes have certainly helped him to relax. His IBS symptoms have definitely improved, but I wanted to wait until the 50 days were up before I posted about that. His snoring has improved as well. Has that happened to anyone else? He enjoys the tapes so much that when he has to take a night off, he's disappointed. He was very unhappy and afraid he wouldn't be able to sleep when he was off for two nights in a row. My question is about the "Towards Inner Peach" CD. Is it similar to the IBS CD in the music and soothness of Mike's voice? I was considering ordering these tapes for when he's finished the IBS tapes. If I got "Towards Inner Peace" CD before he finished the IBS tapes, could he use them on this nights off from the IBS tapes?


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I ordered the "Inner Peace" CD's as soon as they were available. I still haven't listened to them because it's recommended you wait a couple of months between the 100 days and Inner Peace, to give your body and mind a chance to assimilate what it has just learned. He can listen to whichever side(s) of the original 100 he prefers during that time. I personally have started the 100 over again and will complete it a second time before moving on to Inner Peace. I am quite anxious to hear them. I've heard they are excellent!I'm sure Eric will answer you soon. He knows much more than I do (we love you Eric!







) and I am sure he will have a suggestion for your son's days off. I know I sleep much better on the nights I do the hypno than on the days off!I am so happy your son is having success and I wish him continued progress!!


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Hi Jackie,I think lots of us are disappointed on our days off, but that's part of the program. Mike says that the schedule is very important, it took him years to work it out, so we are supposed to 'rest' from hypno on those days. Even though it might seem more restful to do the hypno.So I guess your son shouldn't do the TIP program tapes on the days off - Mike even told me that after finishing the IBS 100, I shouldn't do the TIP for (I think he said) 2-3 months so that the IBS 100 has time to take full effect. I've also seen him tell someone that we shouldn't do TIP until the IBS is taken care of - for me, I'm milking the IBS 100 for all they're worth before moving on to TIP. I completed the program once, but felt that I should be able to get a lot more out of it, so I'm in the middle of doing it a second time. I was also eager to move on to TIP, but ... I really want the IBS taken care of & have to accept that after having this for decades, it's taking longer than I had anticipated.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

LTL,Did Mike advise you to wait in between the first round of tape and the second or can you start the second round right away?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Jackie, You have gotten great responses so far. The simple answer is no. The mind definitely needs the rest on rest days. You could purchase or use a CD of soothing music that you already have on the nights he has off. But the IBS audio program should be finished and one should be about 90 days or so past the end date b/4 using the TIP. Mike has other tapes with just music though I think. Checkout http://www.healthyaudio.com for his other selections. They should have a description there on them.Eric will probably pop in here. BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi All, forgive me as I have been a bit busy lately.First jackie, glad things are going well, it is good he is doing better at fifty days and he will be doing even better at a 100.







He does need the rest days, that is a time your mind is absorbing and processing what it has learned.The Towards inner peace is very soothing and of course one of Mike's recordings so yes, same calming voice and nice music.







It is a CD to build on the audio program, but rarely mentions IBS for reasons of movinng on for one. It is for practicing deeper techniques and additional benefits. He should not listen to any of the HT on his days off. This is as I said a time to absorb and processs and rest. BQ's Idea is a good one. I was actually listening to Andy's music off the Healthy audio site. He does the music for all Mike's work. It is called seek the stillness and is somewhat like the music to the tapes, soothing and relaxing. personally I would give that a shoot as the music at least is somewhat the same as the tapes and the mind would pick up on that as soothing.







The other music, andy's wife is a lot like Enya, if you have ever heard her. Its a lot like it actually, she has a beautiful voice and nice music. You know I also work with music and have quite a bit of experience with it. I personally like listening to these cd's myself. So that's an option and I have tosay I recommend basically all the titles. The reflextion on life is an excellent audio in general on life and not an HT tape, although it put me under from past experiences with the others audio's specifically the 100 program. LOL However, it would be to deep for your son at this time. "Did Mike advise you to wait in between the first round of tape and the second or can you start the second round right away? "I am not sure what is meant here.You should give yourself some time inbetween the 100 and the towards inner peace cd's. Its somewhat different for everyone on this, some maybe a month in between, Mike would answer specifics on it for you. Ltl, stick with it, your slowly breaking it down and learning and changing the flow of things. And what your doing is actually a good thing.







Thanks Lauralee.







If there are any more questions I can help with feel free, Mike should also be around after Monday to answer any he can with his expertise. It may sound like a sales pitch on my part with all the other audio's but I have not found one I didn't like and thats the truth, I like the music ones they have also.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Jackie:I'm so glad your son is enjoying the hypno!







I was always disappointed on my days off, too. I did them 2 years ago, so it was quite some time between the 100 day program and "Towards Inner Peace". I love both sets, and listen to the Peace one quite often.Keep us updated on how he's doing.







JeanG


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Jackie,


> quote: Did Mike advise you to wait in between the first round of tape and the second or can you start the second round right away?


I waited about 1 1/2 or 2 months in between, but that was not on Mike's advice. I do believe he wants a period of rest in between repeating the IBS 100 tapes, and I think it's somewhat shorter than I waited. Unfortunately I cannot remember how long he suggests. Maybe someone else out there remembers, or maybe you can find it in the archives?I think lots of people don't need to repeat them. I think I did because I concentrated too much the first round, as if I were studying for a test - I was nearly done with them before I realized that we aren't supposed to do that. This time I just put them on & sleep at night.


----------

